# Fate, forced into or whatever due to circumstance.....



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

As some of you may know my main grinder was a Porlex. Today I left work early 12ish to visit the eye hospital, a review nothing serious hopefully. However I was running late so rushed off...

After said hospital visit I returned home at 6ish and thought, right! Espresso time!

At this point I searched bag then car and realised I had left my Porlex in work, panic with tinges of being gutted came.....First thought hmmmm hit market tomorrow get some beans from RoundHill fresh ground. Next thought...as good as they are that won't keep or stay fresh enough.

Ok back to panic.......next ebay, Gumtree, trade it....find two grinders.

However!!! *Need it to be ok but also cheap* as I'm still building that BMX remember and just bought the chain and handlebars today!!!!! BUGGER IT!!!!!

Texts and emails are sent it's now 8ish.....

Replies are received from one, it's a forty min drive he wants £90, it's not a commercial one but build date is March last year so not ideally what I want but less than a years use really and well I need one don't I....

I offer £75 and we finally settle on £80.

8.45pm I'm in the car heading off.

10.15pm I'm back and this is it









Not ideally what I was after, but cheap, keeps the BMX build on course....ish and hopefully a little step up from the Porlex and some experimental times ahead. Plus I was bound to forget the Porlex again more than once aren't I..?..?!

Already have top, spout and knobs off cleaning it out......I go back to it now!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha! That was quick!

I had one of those cos I couldn't face hand grinding. I sold mine for about the same as you paid so all good. No caffeine withdrawal symptoms after all! You may be surprised how many turns of the knob are needed to dial in though. Don't be shy. Probably try a good 5-10 turns between test shots unless by some chance it's not far off already.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice lol.

I keep wondering if a hand-grinder can be attached to a cordless drill.. Shouldn't see why not (would go well with a Makita coffee maker)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Nice lol.
> 
> I keep wondering if a hand-grinder can be attached to a cordless drill.. Shouldn't see why not (would go well with a Makita coffee maker)


I've seen people use cordless drills on hario skerington grinders but you'll knacker your burrs pretty quickly.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I have opened up the burrs all the way (coarse setting I suppose) and brushed out all. Fiddled with the timer so all the settings are wrong now anyway....also used an air duster for a thorough blast then brushed and blasted again. Run the thing empty a few times to make sure I cleaned off all the rotating bits inside with brush and blast again.

Clean hopper and funnel next a good wet wash out. Then top back on, hopper and funnel back in place and run some old decaf beans through on coarse setting to clean through again.

After that I'll have to start from scratch set up with timer and grind using scales etc also so a trip to Green Park Market for some RoundHill beans in the morning. Also have Rave LOSL which should be good to go Tues onwards but that will be dialling in again.

As I said not ideal but cheap and the Porlex can stay in work now. A more hefty and expensive commercial grinder will come at a later date I am sure. As for now well I have work to do.....I have to suss this bloody thing out lol


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Neill said:


> I've seen people use cordless drills on hario skerington grinders but you'll knacker your burrs pretty quickly.


Ah, even on the slow setting?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Ah, even on the slow setting?


I'm not speaking from experience here but they're not really designed to handle a lot of force through them, they've only one bearing. If you get any kind of wobble the burrs are going to crack themselves.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rhys said:


> I keep wondering if a hand-grinder can be attached to a cordless drill..


This has been mentioned before, if memory serves, conclusion was whilst it's possible it's not a great idea as it will probably damage the hand grinder sooner or later.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Neill said:


> I'm not speaking from experience here but they're not really designed to handle a lot of force through them, they've only one bearing. If you get any kind of wobble the burrs are going to crack themselves.


True I guess.. Surprised no one has tried to mod one (add bearings) etc. Then again it's supposed to be portable I guess and I doubt many folks would take a toolbox to a picnic lol


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Jared, you will be surprised if you knew just how many people on here started their coffee journey with an MC2. As a starter it's great I think.

Buy some dirt cheap beans to get your grind settings somewhere near BEFORE you try the good stuff, the adjustment dial has to move lots just to get you in the zone..

Ian


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This. 

The adjuster is very fine and the right setting is probably closer to as fine as it will go so definitely use cheap beans to get you near. You could waste a whole bag getting there. Of course you'll still need to dial in the good ones but that's easy enough once you're in the right zone. Set the timer afterwards as that is interrelated with grind level.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice one Ian!

I was up till one in the morning giving it a good clean more for the sake of it as it's not that old and in pretty good nick and then dialling in.

Took a nearly full 250g bag of just over a month old decaf I had laying around to get to a point I was feeling happy with. Not to pull a shot but to get the weight of a shot and like the feel of the grind size through a pinch and rub between fingers and to look at.

I don't know why I do the pinch and rub thing, it's a habit I have formed while learning to try and get an idea of the granule size needed from the beginning and still do it nearly if not every shot.

Immediate impressions/comparisons to the Porlex:

Pulled a shot of the decaf last night, last of the bag and the cup is a much smoother feel than I have had before, more velvety in the mouth but with the flavours there also. It's lost a little more of that bitter it seems. Not that I was getting a noticeably bitter cup but it's definitely smoother.

Grind wise comparison it's so much more 'fluffy' for want of a better word and light. The big give away is the height of the grind mound in the basket and the way the grind sits on top of itself. It stands a good third to a half the height again at the same weight.

Overall as a dash to solve a lack of problem out I'm pretty chuffed with it and for the price all good. Should keep me happy for a good while I think until I want to look at going to the next stage and is a noticeable improvement over the hand ground I've been doing. Also had the "ewwww it's a bit big" statement from the better half already.....

As for now I am just about to dash down the market and grab some RoundHill beans and I think the Rave LSOL beans will end up in the hopper tomorrow a couple of days early!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Nice one Ian!
> 
> I was up till one in the morning giving it a good clean more for the sake of it as it's not that old and in pretty good nick and then dialling in.
> 
> ...


Dont waste your LSOL beans they won't be ready yet !!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> This.
> 
> The adjuster is very fine and the right setting is probably closer to as fine as it will go so definitely use cheap beans to get you near. You could waste a whole bag getting there. Of course you'll still need to dial in the good ones but that's easy enough once you're in the right zone. Set the timer afterwards as that is interrelated with grind level.


I have a ground bag of decaf to this effect Hotmetal but that's mainly for the lady and in a press so cool lol and I'll use up rest in a few cappuccinos, not my espressos!!!!.....but yes it took a while and 'few' attempts!



Thecatlinux said:


> Dont waste your LSOL beans they won't be ready yet !!!


Not got much left in the hopper Cat, probably enough of the Notes bean to get me through today and tomorrow I hope but then the LSOL is the most rested thing I have.........not ideal but it was roasted last Tues so hopefully I'll only end up a day out with Monday, I HOPE!!!

Really do need to start planning ahead more and I am better than I was but still not great at it but I am still a 'proper coffee' baby. Forward thinking in general has never been a strong point.......


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I have a ground bag of decaf to this effect Hotmetal but that's mainly for the lady and in a press so cool lol and I'll use up rest in a few cappuccinos, not my espressos!!!!.....but yes it took a while and 'few' attempts!
> 
> Not got much left in the hopper Cat, probably enough of the Notes bean to get me through today and tomorrow I hope but then the LSOL is the most rested thing I have.........not ideal but it was roasted last Tues so hopefully I'll only end up a day out with Monday, I HOPE!!!
> 
> Really do need to start planning ahead more and I am better than I was but still not great at it but I am still a 'proper coffee' baby. Forward thinking in general has never been a strong point.......


If the beans are still degassing you are going to find dialling in a nightmare and especially as you also have still to get to grips with your new grinder.

I am no expert in telling you when your beans are ready or not , just don't want you to use up what is potentially (knowing RAVE) a an amazing coffee


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Just had my second shot of the Notes off this grinder. Still slightly tweaking the grind and timing wise have it set up to do it as two single shots into the basket and checking weight after grind each time both doses pulled as a whole.

Have come to the conclusion I will need bigger scales to include the PF while weighing.....

One thing I know for definite while only two espressos and a morning into tasting proper is that without a doubt the cup I am getting is way way smoother and more defined.

Edit: Thanks Cat I hear you mate, I don't want to I really don't and will try not to. As you can see from my post in the 'what did the postie bring you today' thread I am starting to try to plan ahead a little better


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad you're finding a taste improvement. So leaving the Porlex at work was a blessing in disguise! I've not heard anyone say an MC2 is big before LOL! I suppose she's comparing it to the usual blade grinders sold in most cook shops but for a conical burr grinder it's practically pocket size!

As for getting your PF on the scales, have a search for El Carajillo's recent post. He used a short section of electrical trunking to make a kind of U shaped PF cradle that fits perfectly on the £8 ebay type jewellery scales that a lot of us use. As soon as I can find where to get 4" of trunking from, without having to buy a 2m length or getting thrown out of Screwfix I will be copying his idea. The naked PF will lie in the weighing tray but the spouted one needs Frank's cradle.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> So leaving the Porlex at work was a blessing in disguise! I've not heard anyone say an MC2 is big before LOL!


My response was, "Well it's smaller than what I was after but that will be in about a year now. We'll see though it may be less" while I laughed and she rolled her eyes. Hahaha

Not a moan about her though I mean jeez I'm still flying about on skateboards and BMX's and she doesn't say a word. Though she has no sympathy at all when I do myself in just a comment of "well......" Etc etc lol


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I know what you mean! "You're old enough to know better!" My deck is up in the attic now but I still lark around on bikes when I get the chance and falling off a mountain bike in the woods comes with the territory. I don't see why I should put away my toys just cos I'm half way through my life! Might not still be mountain biking at 90 so I'd better do it while I can!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Exactly haha


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> .......at 6ish and thought, right! Espresso time!
> 
> .......next ebay, Gumtree, trade it....find two grinders.
> 
> ...





Sk8-bizarre said:


> .....not ideal
> 
> .....more hefty and expensive commercial grinder will come at a later date I am sure


Is it just me?

£80 + £10(petrol) + 4hr of your time = £130 (@£10p/h) £150 (@£15p/h) £170 (@£20) + depending on how you value your time

Just get a decent Grinder from the sales thread, from the Chap or whatever for a few quid more and you are set for a year or two...

I reckon this isn't that cheap & *you know* it won't keep you happy for long.....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol I hear you bud, I didn't know I was getting paid for my work finding one but that extra £45 (cars diesel) was already spent earlier that day on a set of bars and chain for the new BMX coming in at £120.

It comes down to priorities I suppose Drewster and I have the custom BMX build going on which I only have just over half the parts for and some other projects also.

The Gaggia I bought in January was also a necessity buy when my 25 plus year old machine died, I could have bought an L1 easily with the money I am spending on this BMX with money left over but am only on my proper coffee beginnings and so am happy with it. Better stuff will come how soon matters not as I'm still learning and making and drinking better espresso than I ever have.

This BMX is gonna be killer by the way


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Plus you have Repack and C&S down the road so you can always get your fix of top notch coffee by the cup until funds allow shiny shiny.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

£45 on diesel!! In 40-80 minutes? Jeeeeezus!! you need to get that sorted! Unless you drive a super-tanker ;-)

I wasn't commenting on your priorities... obviously you choose to spend money on your bike in preference to coffee that's cool...

I was just having a laugh at buying a grinder that you know isn't the one you want "in desperation"....

rather than either shelling out on one you do want (or just waiting until your priorities match)...

Fortunately I only have one expensive hobby......


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Super tanker was what I hit in the last car mate hahaha which pushed the BMX build back a bit and then coffee grinder back for this year I reckon.

The £80 is me sacrificing my pedals for a bit, maybe next month for them which is ok as the frame has to be built yet. Though the frame is paid for.

Stop gap, yeah you know it, I know it but aren't all these shiny things till will get the next slightly/much better ones. My BMX has been in my head 10 plus years the last bought at that time being a secondhand find which I still ride as is a bit special but this new one well it's all custom geometry hand built UK frame etc etc

I just had another espresso by the way it was very nice, not as nice as as my BMX is going to be but very nice all the same lol ?s


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Also had the "ewwww it's a bit big" statement from the better half already.....


Nice choice of grinder and at a fair price, I think thats the one im going to get myself.

I thought it was meant to be one of the more kitchen friendly sized grinders though, smaller than most ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Nice lol.
> 
> I keep wondering if a hand-grinder can be attached to a cordless drill.. Shouldn't see why not (would go well with a Makita coffee maker)


I attached a cordless drill to a Hario Mini Mill before I bought an MC2, seeing as it cost me £18 or so I wasn't too bothered about wrecking it. As it turned out it worked without any issue for a few weeks until I got the MC2, I just looked like a tool doing it.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Nice choice of grinder and at a fair price, I think thats the one im going to get myself.
> 
> I thought it was meant to be one of the more kitchen friendly sized grinders though, smaller than most ?


Ummmm size wise not big not small mate, also not the best looking. Better half thought it was all plastic even the metal body, I had to correct her.

In all honesty if it hadn't been totally desperate i.e. No grinder at all and it being sat there on Gumtree I wouldn't have. I would have just popped to the market (Round Hill) on Sat, or hit JP at Repack or Colonna & Smalls up for ground bag of fresh beans for the weekend. All would and could sort me but I didn't want stale grind after the weekend either, I am a funny bugger. It was just there and I knew I should be hitting up Coffeechap or waiting for that bargin on ebay. I just throw caution to the wind impatiently sometimes.......Plus the BMX build really is limiting cash flow BUT if a true bargin is on ebay you watch if i still don't, I am talking stupid cheap though!

As advice wait save the extra £70-80 and get something better, eBay, coffeechap, here sales etc I mean your not buying my peddles or sprocket are you lol

All that being said it's merits are......

Yeah it was cheap. Yes it is better than the Porlex. It's bloody really easy to get apart and cIean. It is a step up. I didn't have those extra bucks.

I do get a noticeably better shot.

In your position though I would say wait and do the right thing your new pre 2015 may well deserve it and you will get a better shot in the long run.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, having had an MC2 it's not something I'd necessarily wish for - it does a job and is probably the cheapest way to get a small espresso grinder that actually works with a Classic or similar. Also fair enough as a stopgap but if you're saving up, save up a bit longer and get something like a Mignon or even a well-used Mazzer Mini. (Mini is still a fair chunk bigger than the MC2 though)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im so tight with money its untrue.I like a bargain, but also believe in buy right buy once. So therein lies my dilemma. Not sure what position you think im in but I jacked in working at the age of 48 2 years ago and am self funding ,preferring to live a simple life \ existence rather than spend my day working, If interest rates where better I would be a happy man. I also would like some better peddles and like the look of dmr vaults, but just put up with the crappy peddles I blagged from the bike shop ( whod have thought new bikes dont come with peddles!) I think an mc2 would do me nicely







,,, what are these peddles you want?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It does seem odd to the average bod that posh bikes don't come with pedals. But the trouble is (especially with road and mountain bikes) that people usually have clipless systems and the relevant shoes/cleats. As there are different systems, whatever they supplied would be wrong so they just don't. I suppose with BMX you're not worried about compatibility with cleats but if you're doing a custom build you're going to know exactly what kind of flatties you're after, with the best bearings, removable studs etc.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol yeah Ratty I hear you and the dilemma is there be you in work or not. Everything has to be weighed up value/performance/durability/affordability.

DMR's are great pedals by the way but the vaults are their top end. I run some (not vaults I didn't see the vaults till last week) real old sealed ones on my MTB really good grippy and durable flatty.

They are on the short list (sealed will do Vaults are cool but overpriced for my needs) with about three others all good but need to look into long and hard as this has been 10-15 years in the waiting.

........and yeah Hotmetal I know exactly what I am after and so do you by the sounds of it lol strong, sealed, replaceable studs, grip and lastly light weight as well strength is preferable. Played the trick out weight game and though you can move easy and fast I break stuff due to being an oaf and not so small or smooth.

I know cleats, clip ins the power you get out of them is awesome. Ran some Time Attac's I think they were called back in the day on the mtb as they had a bit float in them but my knees man. Bust up skater knees don't like being clipped in so had to give up the edge of power for the free movement of the flatties.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Sk8 I know what you mean. I use Crank Bros Candy on my MTB and road bike because my knees are shot. Not sure if that's from skating, biking, karate, running or mountain walking (although my money's on the last 2). I get some funny looks from the purist roadies but my knees won't cope with pure road pedals. Also the guys I used to ride with all had them so it was good if we wanted to swap bikes. Not long after they all went over to flatties. D'oh!


----------

